# why fdm dont download my torrent file?



## toqeer (Feb 9, 2009)

1-i installed free downloader and also click on insttaled on bit torrent file in the installation of fdm
but why it not download it.
2-will any othere software which download torrent files with more speed because utorrent dont hav sufficent speed.


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 9, 2009)

Its not that utorrent will not give u more speed, IMO utorrent is the best.
Have u seen the seeders & leechers of ur torrent. There may be less seeders therefore it is not downloading fast. 
Try bittorent, if u think there's some problem in other software.


----------



## gaurarpit (Feb 9, 2009)

Try Bit-torrent or bitspirit or utorrent or Azeurus.
There are many torrent clients. It is not the torrent client on which the download speed depends. Instead it is the no of active seeds, which decides the speed.
The more the number of active seeders you have, more is the speed.

TIP: Always check the no of seeders and leechers before starting any torrent download. Prefer the torrents with high no of seeders.


----------



## thestrategist (Feb 13, 2009)

u can use just about any torrent softare like utorrent, bittorrent or azereus. it won't make much of a difference in speed.
the thing that matters is the no. of seeds and peers. the higher their number, especially the no. of seeds, the higher the download speed. leechers cause the download speed to decrease.


----------



## mkn4372 (Feb 13, 2009)

Though more numbers of seeder matters most for fast download but seeder uploading speed is another criteria. Sometimes u will find single seeder gives more dload speed than a group even.


----------



## anurag_bhd (Feb 18, 2009)

To get improved speeds using uTorrent, check out this tutorial:

*www.johntp.com/2006/04/19/how-to-increase-download-speeds-of-utorrent/


----------



## aswin1 (Feb 19, 2009)

You can use flashget as your bittorrent client if you dont want to use utorrent.


----------

